# Home Made Router Elevator



## paulkane1 (23 Feb 2013)

Could someone kindly help me on this one,I just came across a short video on you tube, He made a very simple jig ,to convert your Router to a elevator type Router, it seems to work very well, at the cost of a Bolt and Few Nuts. While it is showing you turning the main nut , clock and anti -clockwise, to get your up and down effect, for your height of your router bit,He does not tell you how to do the set up, What little I have picked up ,is, you remove your Stop Depth Gauge,I presume you bore a hole on your Router Base ,in line where your Stop Depth Rod was, Feed your Bolt through your Table ,into your base plate, and some way it is a Fixed Screw Type System ,that elevates up and down ,when you turn your Fixed Head Screw imbedded slightly into your Router table Top. I am not sure how or what type of Bolts and Nuts suits this type of system.Could some provide me with a idea how you would construct this system.

Yours Kindly Paul


----------



## mickleuk (24 Feb 2013)

Could you give a link to the youtube video?


----------



## beech1948 (24 Feb 2013)

best one of these I have seen is the http:/www.woodgears.ca site.

http://woodgears.ca/router_lift/index.html

AL


----------



## Coote (7 Mar 2013)

I am going to be no help to you on this one but what a great site!


----------



## Jiroma (7 Mar 2013)

I built this one and it works great. Simple an straightforward although I used drawer slides for a smoother operation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfjeS5jolBs

Jiroma


----------



## barkwindjammer (7 Mar 2013)

In my head I just burst into a song

Du ron a deet ah doo deet doo deet doo deet, 
Du ron a deet ah doo deet Hi Jiroma !

Anyhoo, watched a lot of your vids Jiroma welcome to the UKW - its mental in here sometimes but I'm sure you'll fit in !


----------



## LJM (21 Mar 2013)

There's always the RouterRaizer.


----------



## Trevsf1 (22 Mar 2013)

Best to my mind is INCRA MAST-R-LIFT II
Exzcellent


----------

